# We picked a litter...



## LugerJadeandZoey (Aug 20, 2012)

Top is the sire, bottom is the dam. I have seen the sire do Schutzhund work and it is IMPRESSIVE! I am not really looking for a critique, but sharing our excitement. I am waiting for an official response from the breeder, but we should be getting a bitch from this litter in about 7 weeks.

We plan to do Schutzhund with her. It will be an adventure, as we have never participated in any Schutzhund before. I have done my homework though! 

This dog will cause a lot of controversy and bring us into many new and hopefully wonderful things...as we also plan to raw feed her! So many new things...such an exciting time!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats! Just curious though, what do you mean that she will cause "controversy?"

Are GSD's not a common breed where you are?


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey (Aug 20, 2012)

They are pretty common, but very misunderstood, and more commonly owned by the type of person who doesn't put any work into their dog, and applauds aggression, viewing it as protection.

Also, my husband agrees that we can raw feed the new girl, but does not agree with me that we should switch all of our dogs to raw...so there you go again!

We have had the same vet for years, and I look forward to what she will say when she questions the pups diet and we tell her she is on a raw diet. I love my vet, and have faith in her ability to uphold what is important (the health of the pet) over her pocketbook...she has done it before. It does make me wonder though, as I have seen so many people saying their vets do not support it, and go so far as to belittle them when they say they feed raw!

I cannot think of a single person back home who feeds raw foods...for as long as I can remember. 

So as you can see, a lot of what I call "healthy arguments" will come because of this pup. Besides the fact that we'll have a 4th dog in a house with 2 toddlers...every time we add to the pack, sh*t starts flying everywhere from people who expect us to fail at raising a well rounded dog and a well rounded kid at the same time. They always seem to forget the last dog that joined our family, and the one before that, and of course the one before that all turned out quite well.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Congrats! You seem to be a very involved and savvy owner for a new GSD. But--4 dogs and two toddlers? And the new dog will be a GSD bitch? Are the other dogs female (potential for serious rivalries)? Are you prepared to keep one or more of them separate for all activities if necessary, including feeding, play, exercise, training? Are you planning to be physically with the toddlers at all times around this pack until the toddlers turn into teens? Seems like quite a load you are taking upon your shoulders, but best of luck, and I hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Cash is a very impressive dog. Wait till you see him in person
Which bitch was he paired with in your litter? 
You mentioned in a previous post that you were coming in October, will you be flying back with your new puppy?
Good Luck, Jayne is really great to work with and I'm sure you'll be very happy with your new puppy when you get her!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow, love the sire and dam of your new puppy bitch! She is bound to be a looker with those genes behind her! Have lots of fun with her when you get her home. I have more than 4 dogs and I have a 2 yr old son and a 5 yr old daughter - my daughter is helping more with the training now and my son helps condition the dogs to love kids - they always get food from him!


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey (Aug 20, 2012)

billsharp said:


> Congrats! You seem to be a very involved and savvy owner for a new GSD. But--4 dogs and two toddlers? And the new dog will be a GSD bitch? Are the other dogs female (potential for serious rivalries)? Are you prepared to keep one or more of them separate for all activities if necessary, including feeding, play, exercise, training? Are you planning to be physically with the toddlers at all times around this pack until the toddlers turn into teens? Seems like quite a load you are taking upon your shoulders, but best of luck, and I hope it all goes well for you!


I don't often "toot my own horn" but I am a very experienced owner, handler, trainer, and even groomer, and I expect zero _long term_ issues from expanding our pack, especially with the help of a breeder who understands our situation well, and is helping us choose a stable, well rounded pup. Could there be, sure...we have also dealt with that side of the table when we had to live with family for 6 months waiting on my husband's payroll to get fixed. We had to combine two large packs into one household, and it didn't work out. We know that side all too well.

We have not had the luxury of a well rounded dog being brought into the pack until this point, as all of our dogs have been rescues that needed help to become the wonderful beings they are now. We have had to deal with fights, submissive peeing, fear aggression, lack of socialization...

You name it, we have probably done it with one or more of our current 3. I am proud to say they are *all* "the ideal dog" now...well trained, well behaved, no fear, no aggression, no submissive pees. I have the benefit of knowing my dogs very well because of the work I have had to do with them, which means I am able to very accurately judge how another dog would fit in with the group. 

Everything you said is wonderful for someone adding a new dog to their family, be it the first or 7th. In fact, it was a good reminder for me too, that we could potentially have problems adding the new girl. I let those bad moments get a bit foggy when I am with my three now. Iit is hard to look at my dogs, all trying to squeeze on the same dog bed, or in the same crate...and see all the bad things we went through to get here.


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey (Aug 20, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Cash is a very impressive dog. Wait till you see him in person
> Which bitch was he paired with in your litter?
> You mentioned in a previous post that you were coming in October, will you be flying back with your new puppy?
> Good Luck, Jayne is really great to work with and I'm sure you'll be very happy with your new puppy when you get her!



Cash is impressive. I was actually sold on Whisky, unfortunately the puppy from that litter that Jayne selected for us will be almost 4 months old when we move to Colorado, so she suggested a few other litters. I saw the video of Cash working, and a few reviews of people who have pups from his previous litters, and decided that was probably our best bet. He is just stunning. The dam is Orfana, also a nice looking canine. We are sure to have a looker. 

Do you have a Cash puppy yourself? Or just one from RMGSD? I would love to hear about it 

We actually move from Hawaii to Colorado in October, the puppy will be about 9-10 weeks when we are settled and go pick her up. Jayne has been awesome, absolutely amazing to work with! I have had so many emails with her back and forth trying to decide between my more than abundant love for Whisky, and my budding love for Cash (this has been a huge part in picking which litter to select from). She has responded each time, helping me work through each of our thoughts on different litters, providing us more details about each litter...just amazing. Very happy with our choice to get a puppy from them.


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey (Aug 20, 2012)

spiritsmom said:


> Wow, love the sire and dam of your new puppy bitch! She is bound to be a looker with those genes behind her! Have lots of fun with her when you get her home. I have more than 4 dogs and I have a 2 yr old son and a 5 yr old daughter - my daughter is helping more with the training now and my son helps condition the dogs to love kids - they always get food from him!


I love love love your comment! I only know a few families with young children that will even brave one dog, let alone more! 

My kids are the same...each of them has helped teach the dogs their tolerance (of course supervised). Both my 18 month old and my almost 3 year old help brush the dogs. My 3 year old puts them outside for potty breaks, and lets them back inside when they are finished. He recently has been giving them commands for treats (sit, lay, stay). My kids love animals, hoping to have a future trainer and a future groomer on my hands


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Wouldn't that be awesome! I can't wait till I can trust my 5 yr old to scoop the cat boxes! I've not had a problem and I think my dogs are even more tolerant because they have been raised with kids. The only concern I ever had was when Nyxie, my GSD, would plow right over my son and knock him down constantly - but I worked with her and him and we no longer have that problem. I can say that it is rarely quiet around here and that I am kept quite busy, but it works for us and I don't think my dogs would complain about living with the kids!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

LugerJadeandZoey said:


> Cash is impressive. I was actually sold on Whisky, unfortunately the puppy from that litter that Jayne selected for us will be almost 4 months old when we move to Colorado, so she suggested a few other litters. I saw the video of Cash working, and a few reviews of people who have pups from his previous litters, and decided that was probably our best bet. He is just stunning. The dam is Orfana, also a nice looking canine. We are sure to have a looker.
> 
> Do you have a Cash puppy yourself? Or just one from RMGSD? I would love to hear about it
> 
> We actually move from Hawaii to Colorado in October, the puppy will be about 9-10 weeks when we are settled and go pick her up. Jayne has been awesome, absolutely amazing to work with! I have had so many emails with her back and forth trying to decide between my more than abundant love for Whisky, and my budding love for Cash (this has been a huge part in picking which litter to select from). She has responded each time, helping me work through each of our thoughts on different litters, providing us more details about each litter...just amazing. Very happy with our choice to get a puppy from them.


Hi,
Sorry I didn't respond until now, I spent all day yesterday moving my daughter into her college dorm.
My pup , Bear is from the Whiskey/Chakira litter. He was born last October and is 10 months old. He was the only LC in a litter of 7. They are actually having a repeat breeding that I believe is due soon.
Bear has been a great dog so far, I get a ton of compliments on him all of the time!
Where in Colorado are you moving to?


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey (Aug 20, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Hi,
> Sorry I didn't respond until now, I spent all day yesterday moving my daughter into her college dorm.
> My pup , Bear is from the Whiskey/Chakira litter. He was born last October and is 10 months old. He was the only LC in a litter of 7. They are actually having a repeat breeding that I believe is due soon.
> Bear has been a great dog so far, I get a ton of compliments on him all of the time!
> Where in Colorado are you moving to?



We will spend about 8 months in Pueblo while my husband goes to trade school, and then end up in Lamar or Denver, depending on where he gets a job offer first. They did breed Whisky and Chakira again, I believe pups are due any day now. Though I am a bit concerned, as it is no longer listed in upcoming or as a current litter. I know they had confirmed the pregnancy, so hopefully all is well there.


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey (Aug 20, 2012)

We got the first glimpse at our puppy today  










Can't tell you which one she is, but there are 2 females in this litter...and one is her  They turned 2 weeks old yesterday!

I asked Jayne herself what her thoughts were on male vs female for our family, because we don't really care which sex it is. Long story short, she had feelings similar to our own ...since we have well rounded dogs at this point, it wouldn't matter which sex we bring in. We have both male and female dogs already, so there is always a chance that the two of the same sex will not get along down the road. We are sticking with a female because we feel they will adjust better to another female than our male would to adding an intact male. 

We pick her up in 7 weeks! I am so excited!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

LugerJadeandZoey said:


> We got the first glimpse at our puppy today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww! They are soo cute, I bet you can't wait to see her.
WE were lucky enough to see our pup every week from the tim ehe was 4 weeks old.
I want another puppy


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey (Aug 20, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Awww! They are soo cute, I bet you can't wait to see her.
> WE were lucky enough to see our pup every week from the tim ehe was 4 weeks old.
> I want another puppy



I cannot wait! We thought about waiting and getting from a litter in the future so we could visit more before pickup day, but the timing of this litter works out perfectly with the next 2 years of our lives (we plan ahead a lot LOL). So...we won't see her until she is between 8-9 weeks old in person, but I am sure Jayne will send us pictures as they keep growing. I am so excited. I keep showing everyone the picture of the puppies, and the video of Cash.


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey (Aug 20, 2012)

We went puppy shopping today. A bit early, but nonetheless... all we have left to buy is her own bed and her own kennel. Only spent $40 on the rest too...lots of good sales at Petco today  bowls not pictured...


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I did the same thing, bought a ton of stuff. 

I told the breeder I was 'nesting' she thought that was hilarious 

When you get your crate, look for one of the ones with a movable partition. Saves money on having to keep buying bigger and bigger crates.

I didn't know which pup would be mine until the day I picked her up. It was torture!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Those pups are beautiful!! Bet you are really getting excited every day now.


----------



## wjl1970 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am Excited for you and your new member of the family, looking forward to seeing some pictures


----------

